# My 400w metal halide grow room setup



## My Green Pets (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I recently produced a video explaining how my basement orchid grow room is set up. I never would have imagined that I would have my entire collection (minus a couple) under one 400w lamp, but is seems to be working ok! They have been growing under these conditions for 4 months now.

The aim is to give some perspective to those who are thinking about growing under lights, as well as to share ideas with others who are doing the same.

Thanks!

[YOUTUBE]P21cmE0tKNo[/YOUTUBE]

https://youtu.be/P21cmE0tKNo


----------



## e-spice (Jan 30, 2017)

Nicely done. I've grown orchids in my basement for almost ten years now. Most everything does well there.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, I've been really happy with how well everything seems to be doing. The stable conditions and complete control over most things has been very good!


----------



## AdamD (Jan 30, 2017)

I bring all my plants in as well, built a little room in the basement. I have a 400w HPS, 250w HPS, and a 4 bulb t5 in there, plus plenty of sunlight. Works like a charm. Plants are there 7 months a year or so. If I could do it all over again I would have cut in a floor drain, and still might.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

Impressive set-up.


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 30, 2017)

I did the same thing in my basement for a few years using a 400W Philips MasterColor Retro White ceramic metal halide lamp. It's not the same thing as a standard metal halide lamp. It actually requires a ballast designed for HPS bulbs. The spectrum is a little more balanced, and I found my plants responded quite well to it. This bulb is also more safe to use than a standard metal halide as the bulbs rarely fail so violently as is possible with standard metal halide. It reduces the risk of fire or damage to your plants. In the past I've also grown under metal halide, high pressure sodium and a combination of the two with good results.

The basement helped to moderate temperatures year round. It never got too hot or too cold. Humidity was much easier to maintain in the basement as well. My plants thrived! I have moved since that time, and now I grow under PLL-55W T5 Pure PAR tubes from AgroMax. I no longer have a basement.

What you have set up in your basement is absolutely great! It's very much like what I used to do. Your plants are awesome as is the video. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## abax (Jan 30, 2017)

Very informative and well done. Sometimes I wish I had
a basement for a grow room. It would certainly be cheaper to run than my greenhouse!


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 31, 2017)

You have sunlight in your basement? How nice.


AdamD said:


> I bring all my plants in as well, built a little room in the basement. I have a 400w HPS, 250w HPS, and a 4 bulb t5 in there, plus plenty of sunlight. Works like a charm. Plants are there 7 months a year or so. If I could do it all over again I would have cut in a floor drain, and still might.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 31, 2017)

I'd love a comment on the videography from you. I'm trying to make every camera angle interesting and beautiful.


SlipperFan said:


> Impressive set-up.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 31, 2017)

That's amazing, because my system is also a high pressure sodium ballast with a metal halide conversion lamp! 

I really appreciate your comments! I have been so pleased with how perfectly several of the plants are growing. A few still not quite doing what I'd like, but no serious issues. I've even had two plants that were rotting stop, and put out new growth.


Lanmark said:


> I did the same thing in my basement for a few years using a 400W Philips MasterColor Retro White ceramic metal halide lamp. It's not the same thing as a standard metal halide lamp. It actually requires a ballast designed for HPS bulbs. The spectrum is a little more balanced, and I found my plants responded quite well to it. This bulb is also more safe to use than a standard metal halide as the bulbs rarely fail so violently as is possible with standard metal halide. It reduces the risk of fire or damage to your plants. In the past I've also grown under metal halide, high pressure sodium and a combination of the two with good results.
> 
> The basement helped to moderate temperatures year round. It never got too hot or too cold. Humidity was much easier to maintain in the basement as well. My plants thrived! I have moved since that time, and now I grow under PLL-55W T5 Pure PAR tubes from AgroMax. I no longer have a basement.
> 
> What you have set up in your basement is absolutely great! It's very much like what I used to do. Your plants are awesome as is the video. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 31, 2017)

Every time I visit a greenhouse I get the same feeling: I'm not ready to take on this level of work. To me it seems like a full time job.


abax said:


> Very informative and well done. Sometimes I wish I had
> a basement for a grow room. It would certainly be cheaper to run than my greenhouse!


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2017)

Excellent setup...i am jealous


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2017)

A greenhouse is a moderate amount of work, but very
enjoyable. My only real gripe is $300.00 a month heating
bills in winter.


----------



## JAB (Feb 2, 2017)

I was told by a wise old teacher that if your passion becomes work, it is no longer solely your passion. No judgement there, just fact. I personally like the "work" involved in running a small greenhouse type operation. Nice to focus on in lieu of lifes BS.

Cheers,
JAB


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 2, 2017)

JAB said:


> Nice to focus on in lieu of lifes BS.



I can relate! We need something to balance it! So I guess if you have a greenhouse, you have way more BS to balance out? 



abax said:


> A greenhouse is a moderate amount of work, but very
> enjoyable. My only real gripe is $300.00 a month heating
> bills in winter.



Yeah I really can not afford that ! Plus it makes me feel guilty for using more fossil fuels 'unnecessarily'.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 4, 2017)

Beautiful setup. I had one very similar in our basement before we moved and it, like yours, was the perfect growing/flowering environment. I really miss having it but am no longer willing to pay the hydro rates we have here in Ontario. There were two (3 at one point) 400 watt lights in it. Seeing your lovely room brings back good memories. Thank you for sharing. :clap:


----------



## e-spice (Feb 4, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Yeah I really can not afford that ! Plus it makes me feel guilty for using more fossil fuels 'unnecessarily'.



Ditto. Plus it's a lot cheaper to pay for lighting and just "piggyback" off your home heat and AC. I've not had a greenhouse for a long time but it's also very stressful worrying about the heat or ventilation going out and losing everything.


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 5, 2017)

What are "hydro rates"?



Wendy said:


> I really miss having it but am no longer willing to pay the hydro rates we have here in Ontario.



I hadn't thought of that, but I can imagine the worry that would accompany freezing weather or God forbid a hailstorm / wind storm / ice storm / etc !

Although, if we were to have a power outage, my plants would be in the dark!



e-spice said:


> ...it's also very stressful worrying about the heat or ventilation going out and losing everything.


----------

